# Hair In New Horizons + BEARDS



## Sloom (Feb 24, 2020)

or should I say New HAIRizons just joking I know I shouldn't say that I didn't mean it




Not sure if this has been done before, but I made a collage of all the hairs I could find in the footage and images we have been given! Since hairs are all gender neutral, that means we'll have at least ~32 hairstyles to pick from! some of the hairs in my image look the same or very similar so its kind of debatable lol This has to be my favourite selection of hairs from any of the games too.

_NOT TO MENTION,_
*BEARDS.*


----------



## daffy (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you for this, it's a good reference! I'm happy with what's there, but I hope there's even more hairstyles we just haven't seen yet. I wonder if the beard is a customisation option (maybe unlocked later?) or an accessory.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

Bottom row, fourth from the left is likely the hairstyle I'm going to go with it is available from the start.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

thank you for posting this! i’ve been trying to decide what hairstyles i want my characters to have and this helps c;


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 24, 2020)

I think the hairstyles are looking really good! I'm still impressed by the slight hair physics we have going on in all the little videos. I really like the longer bob and the short bob.


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m pretty pleased with the options—thanks for sharing them in an overview! 

My favorites for myself are probably the blonde waves in the first row and teal pigtails in the second. I also think both the high and the lower bun/ponytail? have been improved and look much more flattering. 

(On a side note, in the last pic I initially saw the mouth as a nose and thought they were sleeping with their mouth wide open, but it was actually just the beard lol)


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 24, 2020)

who in the EVERLOVING*FRICK* thought it'd be a good idea to add beards??


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> who in the EVERLOVING*FRICK* thought it'd be a good idea to add beards??



You don't have to use them. Beards are natural for males... we should have always had these as an option, considering they were an accessory. So why is a chin beard some awful thing?


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

^ 
Yeah I don’t really see what’s so wrong about including beards either? 
I suppose it could seem a bit weird considering the characters look a bit like children, but it’s still reasonable and definitely not bad in any way.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> ^
> Yeah I don’t really see what’s so wrong about including beards either?
> I suppose it could seem a bit weird considering the characters look a bit like children, but it’s still reasonable and definitely not bad in any way.



This is just my personal take, but with New Leaf they definitely look 'older' than prior entries. I'd say 14-16, and you can definitely have facial hair at those ages. I know I did, at 15.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 24, 2020)

The best part is that with updates they can always add new hairstyles, would be fun to get some for each holiday.


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> This is just my personal take, but with New Leaf they definitely look 'older' than prior entries. I'd say 14-16, and you can definitely have facial hair at those ages. I know I did, at 15.



It’s always been hard for me to put an age on their design, but I get what you mean. I think in my mind they’re kind of ageless; like they can be adults but also look childlike, and it’s still not a contradiction somehow.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> It’s always been hard for me to put an age on their design, but I get what you mean. I think in my mind they’re kind of ageless; like they can be adults but also look childlike, and it’s still not a contradiction somehow.



Yeah, they definitely can be considered ageless. I just look at it with my logical part of my brain instead of the "HEY THIS WORKS TOO" side of my brain. :y


----------



## Velo (Feb 24, 2020)

I am soooo excited about the sidecut!! With the pink hair!! THATS MY HAIR YO!! I love it. 
I also think the beards are cute! I think lots of people will like those. I am pretty sure my boyfriend will want a beard. 
A lot of the hairs are really cute and different though, I just love the variety.


----------



## jeni (Feb 24, 2020)

I know it's not new but I'm still ecstatic about the wavy hairstyles, I've been waiting so long for this!!! It's also pretty sweet that there are a few options for natural black hair now, for those that want to use them


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm so happy with all the hair options we're going to have in this game!! Thanks for posting, I can hardly wait!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

Not a single one I can use out of the male hair. The ones I did like from NL don't appear to be there, or are unrecognizable. Even the messy hair is now chopped off at the back. 

The only decent male style are the dreads, but that isn't the look I wanted.

I'll have to pick the chick hair with the bit tucked behind the ear, and hopefully unlock the beard, as that does look good.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 24, 2020)

OMG I am so excited for all these customization options. I can't wait!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 24, 2020)

Omigosh! Thanks for posting a picture with all the hairstyles and colors we have seen so far! This will definitely give people (including myself) a better idea of what we want for our characters to have. To be honest, I'm kinda torn between the side parted hairstyle and the long hairstyle with bangs. It's just soo hard for me to give up my bangs, but I'll have to wait and see before I decide anything, cause you know, I WOULD like to match my hair in real life with the hairstyle in the game. xD


----------



## Envy (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm so excited for the new hairstyle on the top row, two from the right. It's similar to my hairstyle IRL and as I've said many times before I'm sure I'm just really happy that we finally have some hairstyles with some length!


----------



## runekey (Feb 24, 2020)

Ill just do the blonde messy hair like I always do. What I wanna know is if they're gonna bring back the "you're good" eyes. It's the only eye choice I want and I dont see it!


----------



## Geoni (Feb 24, 2020)

That's not a beard OP? Looks like a shirt design and it's separate from the chin. I have facial hair but don't mind it since there's no way your character doesn't look like a child. I would've liked the option to have more shape customization, that being said. A lot of adults play this too.


----------



## lexxi5416 (Feb 24, 2020)

finally our customization isn't so limited


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

Geoni said:


> That's not a beard OP? Looks like a shirt design and it's separate from the chin. I have facial hair but don't mind it since there's no way your character doesn't look like a child. I would've liked the option to have more shape customization, that being said. A lot of adults play this too.



Yep, I've seen gameplay of that dude catching bugs. It's like a flat goatee.

Probably an accessory as I don't think we'll have facial hair as a starting option. (Unfortunately, as I'm an adult and would prefer to look like one, even if it's just a bit of fuzz on the chin.)


----------



## Sloom (Feb 24, 2020)

runekey said:


> Ill just do the blonde messy hair like I always do. What I wanna know is if they're gonna bring back the "you're good" eyes. It's the only eye choice I want and I dont see it!



I definitely saw those eyes in the new direct! I would remember because they're just so unsettling lol. I think they appeared in the last half of it when they were showing off the island tours thing




Geoni said:


> That's not a beard OP? Looks like a shirt design and it's separate from the chin. I have facial hair but don't mind it since there's no way your character doesn't look like a child. I would've liked the option to have more shape customization, that being said. A lot of adults play this too.



I thought that too but there are some videos of that same guy walking around and catching bugs on the New Horizons website and that's definitely a goatee! It could be an accessory or something though

EDIT: just got jinxed by john wick. very nice


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

I love the teal pigtails. It is my favorite. And I got so excited about beards lol. Even though I obviously won't be having one lol I am glad they are in the game.


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm a boi and I'm happy that second from the right, on the top, is a thing. That's the closest to my hair that AC has ever had yet. On a related note, I'm excited to get to wear pretty dresses in this game since most don't work on me IRL lol Time to be pretty


----------



## horan (Feb 24, 2020)

If there are going to be beards, I want the option to have them on female character. I wanna play a girl, but I also maybe wanna give her a beard! I don't know. I want the OPTION!!! I don't think that they would limit them because clothes aren't really limited in NL so fingers crossed!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 24, 2020)

horan said:


> If there are going to be beards, I want the option to have them on female character. I wanna play a girl, but I also maybe wanna give her a beard! I don't know. I want the OPTION!!! I don't think that they would limit them because clothes aren't really limited in NL so fingers crossed!



The amazing bearded lady.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 25, 2020)

Finally a reference so I can get an idea of my options. I really like both of the second from right on the girls.


----------



## Ama (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you so much for this! 
I have short hair so I usually go with a boy style. I hope we can eventually unlock hair for the opposite gender like we could in NL...


----------



## LunarMako (Feb 25, 2020)

Changing hair is finally going to be fun! In New Leaf I usually use the same hair for my main character all the time. It's the only one I really like. I use 4 different hair styles all together because I have 4 characters. But I never change them. So now that I see so many nice hair styles, I will probably switch it up more often to have some fun.


----------



## jeni (Feb 25, 2020)

Ama said:


> Thank you so much for this!
> I have short hair so I usually go with a boy style. I hope we can eventually unlock hair for the opposite gender like we could in NL...



As far as I know, I don't think hair is restricted by gender in this game!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 25, 2020)

I love the longer hair for girls! I also love the two tied back hairstyles that have what I always called 'antenna bangs' growing up (top fourth from right, bottom second from right). But I also love the one with part of it tucked behind one ear. That round reminds me of Android 18 from dragon ball z lol.

The most difficult choice for me will be hair color. Should I go with my natural red-brown preference or go straight red like I love to do?


----------



## Neechan (Feb 25, 2020)

jekabu said:


> As far as I know, I don't think hair is restricted by gender in this game!



If I remember correctly, you could have the opposite gender hair as well after so many hair cuts


----------



## Nougat (Feb 25, 2020)

I love the new hairstyles! I think I'll go for wavy like in female option #3 to begin with. But I do like to switch hair styles around a lot too!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 25, 2020)

Sloom said:


> or should I say New HAIRizons just joking I know I shouldn't say that I didn't mean it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...that looks more like a blotch of chocolate than a beard but at least we have that choice now.I might have my new mayor look like Maynard G. Krebs.


----------



## jeni (Feb 25, 2020)

Neechan said:


> If I remember correctly, you could have the opposite gender hair as well after so many hair cuts



Oh this definitely was the case in NL, but I meant in NH! Although I'm only assuming things based on the hairstyle selection we saw in the direct


----------



## Noctis (Feb 25, 2020)

that bob hair chick with the heart shaped shades I want that hair. From the female haor style there's 7 styles I want to try out.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 25, 2020)

jekabu said:


> Oh this definitely was the case in NL, but I meant in NH! Although I'm only assuming things based on the hairstyle selection we saw in the direct



Oh, it’s been confirmed for a while we won’t be locked to gender haircuts, so I’m excited to actually have a haircut I can choose without having to get 15 haircuts


----------



## bubbleblib (Feb 25, 2020)

I think here is another hairstyle on this player?







 You can't see it that well from this angle but I think it is something akin to this style from New Leaf


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

The hair sheen looks like we did a high end hair mask and I’m here for it.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 25, 2020)

Noctis said:


> that bob hair chick with the heart shaped shades I want that hair. From the female haor style there's 7 styles I want to try out.



I'm in the same boat, there are too many I want to try


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm loving all of the new hairstyles, especially the braided hair. That'll likely be the style I'll choose for my character.

On that note, It's kind of weird to see the human characters sporting a beard that _isn't_ an accessory, since they look more like kids than adults and the demographic for these games is also mainly children, not to mention the movie and manga also portrays them as kids. It's... odd, to say the least, but it's not a deal breaker for me either. I say: sure, whatever go wild.


----------

